# Socialist Policies Spur Venezuelans to Leave



## KMAN (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought socialism was great?????  So why are people leaving Venezuela????

I know this article is about a year old but it relates to what's going on in the USA today...


Socialist Policies Spur Venezuelans to Leave


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 17, 2009)

Is it depopulated yet?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Feb 17, 2009)

Chavez will show us the true purpose of socialism...thats why he got rid of term limits.


----------



## Toro (Feb 17, 2009)

A lot of skilled energy engineers left Venezuela after the aborted coup, which led Hugh to fire about a third of PdVSA workers, many of which immigrated to other parts of the world, and replaced them with his nontechnical cronies.  That is one reason why oil production is down 600,000 barrels a day under Chavez, even though oil prices soared.


----------



## BenjaminMSU (Feb 17, 2009)

It's a perfect system, except for it's 100 percent rate of failure....


----------



## Diuretic (Feb 18, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Chavez will show us the true purpose of socialism...thats why he got rid of term limits.



He didn't, it went to a referendum.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 18, 2009)

KMAN said:


> I thought socialism was great?????  So why are people leaving Venezuela????
> 
> I know this article is about a year old but it relates to what's going on in the USA today...
> 
> ...


sheeesh, if all those thousands hadnt left, they might have defeated this thing at the ballot


go figure


----------



## editec (Feb 18, 2009)

> Manuel Corao, who runs a newspaper serving the Venezuelan community in Miami, *estimates that about three Venezuelans a day arrive in the Miami area with the intention to stay.*
> 
> "They fear the Chavez government, they fear communism and the dictatorship. It's terrible," said Corao, who arrived from Venezuela 11 years ago and stayed because of the situation in his home country.
> 
> According to U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services, the number of green cards &#8212; or permanent legal resident visas &#8212; given to Venezuelans in the United States have more than doubled during this decade.* In 2006, 11,341 were issued to Venezuelan citizens, up from 4,693 in 2000, the year after Chavez came to power*


*.*

*According to the Venezuelan National Institute of Statistics, it had a population of 26,414,816 inhabitants by 2008. *

*I think the nation won't be depopulated for quite some time since its population growth is 1.36%.*

*So, if it's losing 11,341 a year to immigration, it's also gaining 359,421 per year due to births.*


----------



## KMAN (Feb 18, 2009)

editec said:


> > Manuel Corao, who runs a newspaper serving the Venezuelan community in Miami, *estimates that about three Venezuelans a day arrive in the Miami area with the intention to stay.*
> >
> > "They fear the Chavez government, they fear communism and the dictatorship. It's terrible," said Corao, who arrived from Venezuela 11 years ago and stayed because of the situation in his home country.
> >
> ...




I feel sorry for those poor kids...  They have no idea what they are in for...  I guess once people get wise they leave...


----------



## Tech_Esq (Feb 18, 2009)

editec said:


> > Manuel Corao, who runs a newspaper serving the Venezuelan community in Miami, *estimates that about three Venezuelans a day arrive in the Miami area with the intention to stay.*
> >
> > "They fear the Chavez government, they fear communism and the dictatorship. It's terrible," said Corao, who arrived from Venezuela 11 years ago and stayed because of the situation in his home country.
> >
> ...



How long will it take to get to 10%?  After that it won't matter much. Once the skilled and the intelligentsia that are not part of the ruling communists (or killed by them) leave, the country will be a virtual basket case.

Uncle Hugo has announced that he now plans to rule until 2049 when he will be 95 years old. But, who knows, I wouldn't rule out Uncle Hugo in 2050. He also said that the referendum means the people voted for Socialism and for Revolution!

Look it up...it's just sad as fuck. I've been watching it closely for about 3 years now. One abuse worse than the next, but they ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## waltky (Mar 20, 2018)

US offers $2.5m in humanitarian aid to Venezuelans who have fled to Colombia...





*US offers $2.5m in aid to Venezuelans in Colombia*
_20 Mar`18 - The US has announced it will provide $2.5m (1.8m) in aid to Venezuelans who have fled the economic crisis in their homeland for neighbouring Colombia._


> Venezuela is experiencing severe shortages of medicines and basic goods.  The US said the money would provide fleeing Venezuelans and the Colombian communities hosting them with emergency food and health assistance.  Colombian officials estimate that about 600,000 Venezuelans have crossed the border in recent years.
> 
> 'Humanitarian disaster'
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 29, 2018)

Silicon Valley worker runs one-man operation to help Venezuelans escape...




*Silicon Valley worker runs one-man operation to help Venezuelans escape*
_Fri, Mar 30, 2018 - At his stand-up desk in a Silicon Valley office complex, Guido Nunez-Mujica’s telephone buzzes nonstop as he tries in vain to concentrate on his work._


> The text messages are from 9,600km away in Santiago, Chile, where he is helping to resettle a group of young Venezuelans trying to retrace his own immigrant’s journey to a better future.  Between deciphering data and writing code, he fields questions that come flying fast: What is the fastest bus line downtown? How do you apply for an immigrant identity card? Any leads on a job?  “Sometimes I’m rude and tell them to look on Google, or I have to just turn off my phone because I get five messages all at once,” Nunez-Mujica, 34, said.  The demands on his time and energy are part of his solitary battle to give those trapped by his homeland’s economic crisis a fresh start abroad.  Since the end of last year, he has shelled out about US$40,000 of his own money helping about 40 Venezuelans — most of them complete strangers — migrate to other South America nations.  The acts of generosity range from a few months of free rent at an apartment he manages in Santiago to bus fare for a surgeon, so he could move to Peru with his wife and daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## my2¢ (Mar 29, 2018)

Socialism would be alive and well there if it oil prices hadn't fallen so drastically.  Likewise Saudi Arabia is beginning to divert its economic growth away from oil to service industries.  We environmentalists accept your thanks,


----------

